# Custom helmet mount for magicshine mj-880 using go pro mount



## awareham83 (May 14, 2007)

I ride with a pro-tec style helmet and couldn't figure out how to mount my magicshine mj-880 to it with the supplied helmet mount other than using velcro. I didn't think velcro would be strong enough so I decided to try and make a custom mount using an extra go pro mount I had. I work at a dental lab making fake teeth so I have access to different types of acrylics, so went about making one using essentially the "lost wax" casting type of process. Here is how it turned out.

First I made a model of the bottom of the light out of stone after using a silicon duplicating material. Then just waxed up what the mount would look like and made sure it fit the go pro mount.

















Then I invested the waxed up mount in a duplicating material and boiled the wax away and poured it up using a clear dental acrylic.









It took some grinding to get it to fit the little tabs on the light but after a while got it to fit. Seems strong, and I can adjust the light up and down so that it still hits the trail the way I want it too.


----------



## AuntieAPE (Nov 14, 2006)

Very cool and resourceful.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks very nice.

You are going to like or probably hate this : 
https://www.candlepowertech.com/store.html

I was considering machining some aluminum to build a set of go pro tabs for a diy light of mine than I found the above link. The trail torch stuff matches up with my go pro mounts perfect. The above link above has a part for 8.50 and includes screws.

The gopro mounting system is great.


----------



## awareham83 (May 14, 2007)

bikerjay said:


> You are going to like or probably hate this :
> https://www.candlepowertech.com/store.html
> 
> I was considering machining some aluminum to build a set of go pro tabs for a diy light of mine than I found the above link. The trail torch stuff matches up with my go pro mounts perfect. The above link has*a part for 8.50 and includes screws.


The only problem with that mount is it won't work with the mj-880. I would still have to make another adapter just to get it to work.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

awareham83 said:


> The only problem with that mount is it won't work with the mj-880. I would still have to make another adapter just to get it to work.


Yes that is a perfect fit to the magic shine.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Brilliant! I have a scope at work I use for tricky soldering, I've made bits from thermoplastic, but never thought of acrylic for mounts.


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

Aware,

Would you be willing to sell something like this, or is too much work? That is exactly what I need, but I don't have the material like you do to make it work.

Bikerjay,

I don't see how that part from TrailTorch will connect the MJ-880 to a Go-Pro mount. Am I missing something?

Thanks - BS


----------



## wquiles (Aug 22, 2010)

That is totally awesome - nice job !!!


----------

